# Free desktop wallpapers



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi all,

I finally got around to editing some of my photos from the past several months and created desktop wallpaper images out of a few of them. Feel free to use them for your desktop (up to a resolution of 1280x1024), but I do request that the images are not altered in any way other than resizing to fit your screen. You'll need to create a free account to get in, and once you do the password to the gallery is "aquahobby". Click on the images to get the full-resolution image to open in a new window.



Cheers,

2la


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks 2la. Now if you had made them a decent size like 1600x1200 I would go download them


----------



## CarlaB (Jul 28, 2003)

2la, Your photos are beautiful! What type of camera do you use? Thanks for sharing the wallpaper with us.  
Carla


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Sorry, Rex, next batch they'll be 1600x1200. We can't all have 48" monitors like you. 

Carla, the earlier photos (they're date coded) were taken with a 3.2MP Sony DSC-P1. The ones from the last couple months were taken with a 5MP Sony DSC-F717. I've also got a macro lens that I'm playing with, so we'll see what pops up in the next few weeks.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Those are some fantastic pictures! Even though I run 1600x1200 most of the time, I don't like for my wallpaper to fill the entire screen so these are a perfect size!


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Tula, got a couple of questions about one of these photos (the away-team white sand and rocks moonscape)-
Is the big rock in the background a big rock or a background (I couldn't tell for sure, even after tilting my monitor, but I'm betting a real rock). And how long did that sand stay scaped that way after the photo?
thanks-

James


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

I assume you mean this one (which I entitled, "Making mountains out of mole hills")?










Those are indeed real rocks, collected from the local Sandy River in Troutdale, OR. The sand stayed that way as long as the Neolamprologus multifasciatus allowed it to stay that way. In fact, though the picture isn't of the greatest photographic quality, I enjoy it and chose to make it a wallpaper because it reflects the industrious nature of the multifasciatus, which, unless the floorspace is thoroughly littered with shells, will dig down straight to the glass bottom of the tank in an effort to uncover more (but nonexistent) shells. They are amazing dredgers for their size, as any enamored multifasciatus owner will tell you. The "mountain" is the end result of this fish's busy work; if you look at the bottom right foot of the "mountain," you'll notice the opening to his shell.  I got so affectionately frustrated with their efforts to 'customize' the tank that I siphoned out several pounds of sand to keep them from digging so much.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

That tiny fish did that? That is totally amazing- here I was thinking you designed it that way. I'm not familiar with Neolamprologus multifasciatus, and have never kept any of the Rift lake ciclids even though I had the right water for it in times past. My wife knows zero about fw fish, but manages to find the African ciclids in every store we go in, and tells me "these are the ones I like".

I find the photo to be very pleasing, despite your comments about the quality, it is the one on my desktop. Something about the composition of the dark and light, and the shapes make it my favorite.

James


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes, that little devil of a fish did that, and I'm glad you enjoyed the picture enough to put it on your desktop. Beware when traisping with the thought of keeping Tanganyikans--they are HIGHLY addictive, both for their interesting forms and colors as well as their behaviors. I love this lake's fish!


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

I have no doubt a fish like that would keep me entertained for hours on end. I don't dare tell my wife they have any personality...

Not only that, I would almost swear I saw three of these in an LFS tonight. They were less than an inch long, poised and extremely alert. 

I'll stop now.

James


----------

